# Wellbutrin +/- need any input



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been on it about a month, but I dont know how to judge its effectiveness. I dont feel any different, my symptoms are toned down as far as sensitivity...but that may be from other meds I am on. What are common effects of wellbutrin? I would like to compare my experience to see if its worth continuing..meds are (wellbutrin 100mg, calcium 600mg x 3, axid for GERD, drinkable full dose fiber once daily..plus a strict diet trying to eliminate triggers.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i'm on wellbutrin...have been for about 4 years now.so, you're on it for your ibs? i'm on it for depression, and the dose i'm on is pretty high, so i think it actually makes my constipation worse, but not by a whole lot. are you wondering about common side effects? if that's the case: dry mouth, constipation, weight loss (minor), dizziness, headache, and seizure (only if you are really prone to seizures--like some with epilepsy could not take this drug)...those are just some i remember.for me, wellbutrin has been the only anti-depressant that has helped me. but i don't really know how it affects my ibs...perhaps you need a higher dose?anywho, i'm not really being much help, am i? hahaha. good luck.


----------

